# Horses Neglect GA



## luv (Oct 19, 2007)

does anyone live near maysville to check on horses that may be neglected?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

luv said:


> does anyone live near maysville to check on horses that may be neglected?


dont live near there but could you get the sheriff or ASPCA or animal welfare/rights to have a look?


----------

